# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Paid Research Study for Students involved in 3D Printing and Modeling

## smacleod

We are currently recruiting for an upcoming research study that will be conducted via 45 minute video conference sessions between 1-5pm on 1-5pm on Aug 14, 18 and Aug 18.


We are looking to speak with:

Students who are using 3D software programs or 3D printingStudents who know how to do basic 3D modelingProspective students of the above
You will engage in a guided discussion about how you create and consume content on the multiple devices you own. We're offering $50 via paypal to each participant at the end of the interview.


If you meet the criteria listed above and are interested, please complete this short questionnaire: 
http://goo.gl/forms/ZHzWnERqOt



Qualified candidates will then be contacted with study specifics.

----------

